# GA ADBA sanctioned show March 27 & 28th 2010



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## otroeg (Sep 19, 2009)

NICE.ill Be there.cant wait.up


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

Abel Santillian is one judge, as soon as we get response on other will post


We will be doing our own concessions this year. James Rogers who use to be with Mid-Fla and cooked for them will be doing our concessions, going to have a big pig smokeout, and plenty to go with it, plus serving James' style waffle house breakfast


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

O.K. finally know who are judges will be. Abel Santillian will judge saturday, Hank Greenwood will judge sunday


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

We'll be there!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know several ppl from NM are going and a few others from far far away  should be a fun show! I am not going but I think I am going to send a few dogs with another handler.


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

expecting a good turnout. i know one person coming from washington/evergreen club. couple days away. dreading the set up and clean up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's who I was talking about  she said she talked to you the other day and is looking forward to your show. Have fun I will see if I can get some of my dogs up there!


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

reminder we will have a breakfast menu.

there will be a silent raffle that is 50/50 half the money going to me and other half to judge. the winning ticket will get "best in show". lol


----------

